# Mickey mouse platys with red gills



## MyCoolFishTank (Apr 9, 2012)

My 3 mickeys are fine,and act normal.
I've had them about 3 months.they had red gills
Since I got them.
Only one likes to sit around right now because shee
Is close to hiving birth.
My baby red wag that I got at petsmart,(1 1/4") has
A Lil pink on gills.
I have a preg wag and 2 preg mickeys.
All are close to birth.
But they act normal.they eat and swim fine.
The baby was hurt by the male wag so she swims a bit 
Funny at times.
My tank readings are fine,0 nitrite 0 nitrate 0 ammonia
All the rest is normal.
I have a filter, under gravel filter,and a polisher running.
I clean 25% of water weekly and condition it.
Have had no deaths for about a month.
(swordtail died)(swim bladder$
We also feed them peas once a week)
They eat bottom dweller pellets ment for cories)
Tetra flakes, bloodworms.
They are perfectly fine in acting and behavior.
Poop white because of constipation, now they poop normal
LOVE to eat.
Got rid of my two tigers because of fighting.


----------

